# C# und VB.NET Beispiele zum lesen von Werten aus S7 mit DotNetSiemensPlcToolBoxLib



## Jochen Kühner (17 Mai 2013)

Da Ich des öfteren immer mal wieder danach gefragt werde hab mal 2 einfache Beispiele erstellt wie man mit meiner Bibliothek Werte aus einer S7 liest und die Verbindungen konfiguriert!

Das eine ist in VB.NET das andere in C#!


----------



## JohnCarnage (23 Mai 2013)

Ich benutzte noch Dein S7 Codeplex Socket Verbindungsklasse. Basiert die eigentlich auf libnodave?

Gruß John


----------



## Jochen Kühner (23 Mai 2013)

JohnCarnage schrieb:


> Ich benutzte noch Dein S7 Codeplex Socket Verbindungsklasse. Basiert die eigentlich auf libnodave?
> 
> Gruß John



Du meinst meine TCPFunctionsAsync ? Ne die hat nichts mit LibNoDave zu tun!


----------



## JohnCarnage (23 Mai 2013)

Was ist eigentlich der Vorteil von libnodave (außer mpi/dp, steuern der Cpu)? Ist libnodave eigentlich performanter als Tcp?

Und ein Dankeschön für beide Projekte an dieser Stelle!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (23 Mai 2013)

libnodave wird benutzt um direkt auf DB's, EA's etc zuzugreifen, d.h. Ich brauche auf der CPU nichts zu Programmieren um Daten auslesen zu können! Auch kann Ich damit Bausteine (DB, OB, FB,...) auslesen und übertragen. Desweiteren kann man z.B. noch die CPU Starten/Stoppen, die Uhrzeit stellen, SZL's auslesen...


----------



## bktsiwy (27 Mai 2013)

Hallo,
danke für das Programm Beispiel. Ich bin im moment an einem Projekt für meine Schule. Das Auslesen von Merkern klappt ja gut. Aber ich möchte auch gerne Merker setzten. Aber auch in DB´s schreiben ,auslesen. Aber wo finde ich die richtigen Befehle.


----------

